# Manti fire...(seely fire) DANG!



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Well it happens! Not much we can do at this point... Last night the fire spread and is only about a half mile away from our family property (utahmountainman) and another mile to the family cabin. I would be heart broken to hear its been burnt to the ground. I know the wildlife will recover nicely in most cases but im guessing thats in a few years from now? Do deer and elk leave the area before hand? or are fireman stepping over ashes of my dream buck? just curious to hear what others thing about the wildlife side of things.


Mark


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

The animals should be fine. I work for Emery County SO and have heard that they are seeing deer and elk that dont appear to shook up about the fire. Im sure they are moving and some might not make it. But for the most part they should be fine. 
Hope your property is saved. These fireman have been amazing at saving structures. I believe only one cabin has been hit. 
If you want to see some pictures heres our facebook page. 
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Emery- ... ?sk=photos


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pictures Mike. Pretty sad to see the same scenery I saw just hours before the fire now up in smoke. I don't worry about the animals much except for maybe the fawns. I saw some shaky legged ones just a couple days before the fire. I hope they were able to make it out. Markthehunter88, I've also taken an interest in the fire as it is in my backyard (Huntington). You may have already seen this, but here is a site I've found helpful to track the fire perimeter. It gives frequent updates and gives you a daily google earth map of the fire's progress (incident perimeter in the righthand column). I hope your cabin and property make it through.

http://www.inciweb.org/incident/2953/


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

polarbear i know what your saying i lived down there for 11 years and hunted on gentry ALOT now to see the mountain burned is sad but i am glad it might make for better land in a couple of years. i only wished they would have done small burns a long time ago because of the bettle.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fawns have a tough time with it... especially if they get forced up to a fence or natural obstacle. We are going to loose a lot of this years crop I fear.


-DallanC


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah it needed to be burned or logged. I know there has been a lot of court battling over a timber salvage up there over the years. Maybe the environmentalists who fought it will pay for the damages now..... :roll: The estimated cost as of yesterday was $2,494,984. It will be over 3 million after today.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

They started aerial back burning on the nw corner, put out the ne corner by Hiawatha, barricaded the north end, but still only call it 15% contained. I am not aware of cabins where the fire is now, but could move with this storm coming in, hopefully no more dry lightning.


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Yeah, our property is on the border of the FS land directly between the fire and Clear Creek. Right now the fire is about 2 miles from Clear Creek and .75 miles or so from our land. The FS told me this morning that they are on our property and are trying to use backburning and other methods AND their GOAL is to use the FS land boundary as their North fire perimeter in the area. 

They said it would be up to the wind whether that would work or not. Aside from our family cabin, there are 4 other cabins of friends/neighbors within 1 mile of the fire. If any of you know this area, you know that it is 75% deadstanding beetle killed timber. 

We actually just logged part of it last year and we have/HAD 115 20ft logs stacked up on the property ready to start building a cabin by hand....


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Huge29 said:


> They started aerial back burning on the nw corner, put out the ne corner by Hiawatha, barricaded the north end, but still only call it 15% contained. I am not aware of cabins where the fire is now, but could move with this storm coming in, hopefully no more dry lightning.


I'm not sure where the cabin was or if one even got hit. The sheriff was up there and said that they were working on one cabin but it was looking to good. This was yesterday. 
I would guess it would be up from Clear Creek. But dont hold me to it as I have been stuck in the office. 
Mountainman I hope for the best for your property. I know what you mean by all the deadstanding trees. They are all over that mountain and that the main fuel of the fire. They said it slows down when it hit aspen and snowberry areas but it flys when its in the timbers.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

So I guess the link above wasnt working so I put a new one in. Here it is also
http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Emery- ... ?sk=photos


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guess that means it broke through the lone pine tree ridge barricade, dang. That was their main hope for minimal damage. Best of luck! How is that accessed? I thought it was all fs right out of cc to the south?


----------



## UtahMountainMan (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks for the photos mike....


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

Looked for my brother and dad in the photos, no luck.  Hope your cabin makes it, the firefighters are really trying. Even the old grizzled veterans say this fire seems to have an evil mind of its own.


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

mark whats the latest on your cabin situation have you heard?


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

Just thought I'd chime in with my experience hunting land that has recently burned. I elk hunt on a friends land, and half of their land was burned ~7 years ago. The land that burned was mostly thick pines. Now the growth in that burned out area is incredible. You can barely walk through it the growth is so thick. The new growth is a mix of various small bushes and aspens that are now 10-15' tall. I hunt a stand that is right on the edge of the area that burned, and both elk I've taken from that stand have been coming from the previously burned area in the morning into the unburned pines to bed down. At this location and other areas I've hunted it seems that elk are really drawn to all of the new growth in the recovering burnt areas. It took a few years to get to this point, but now it is fantastic! However, last I saw the Church Camp fire was ~1 mile from my stand. Cross your fingers!


----------



## BIG (Nov 12, 2009)

Can you get to Potters pond from sr-31 on millers flat road? Or is that all shut down


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Still closed. But we just got a bunch of rain today maybe that will help them get a handle on this.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I read that the fire is still two miles away, but the pictures make it look much closer


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

I've been a firefighter for a long time (no wildland anymore thank goodness), and it's been my experience that the deer and elk leave the area before they are in to much danger. I can't recall ever seeing one that had been overtaken by fire. Not saying that it don't happen, I just don't think it happens on a mass scale.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

The rain helped and hurt...slowed the fire but the roads were muddy so getting things in and out was harder. Rain helped more then it hurt though! Thanks the good man above for that! The cabin is still un touched. Things are looking good! firefighters are workin hard im sure!


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

Good luck to you folks with something to lose from these fires and a special thanks to those who are battling them.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Things took a turn for the worst... The cabin seems to be lost at this point and it has spread over a lot of our property. Thats life for ya! Guess its time to rebuild!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

****! I'm sorry to hear that.


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, **** bad luck. But there will be a new cabin and more good times and new memories.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sorry to hear that! NOt only no cabin, but your logs are gone and all of the vegetation, which takes a very long time to grow back. Best of luck to you!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Markthehunter88 said:


> Things took a turn for the worst... The cabin seems to be lost at this point and it has spread over a lot of our property. Thats life for ya! Guess its time to rebuild!


Where is your cabin? Clear Creek? My family has a cabin up there, hopefully it is alright.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Heres another problem these fires cause. Now and in the future its going to be bad. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=en ... 44gRQ&NR=1
I dont mind it as bad because we need rain but it is going to change the landscape.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow. That's crazy.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Wow is right! I read that debris was in the roadway, but I couldn't think of what that meant. From one extreme to the next. And more:











MuleyCrazy said:


> Markthehunter88 said:
> 
> 
> > Things took a turn for the worst... The cabin seems to be lost at this point and it has spread over a lot of our property. Thats life for ya! Guess its time to rebuild!
> ...


I think he mentioned previously that it was south of Clear Creek. Here is a map that you can overlay on Google Earth to see the exact damage; the map is made by infrared, so it is very precise. On the right column about half way down. You will see the separate fires on the NE and NW portions, which were back burns that didn't ever really work as the original fire didn't ever reach the new fires and seemed to be very far east and very visible from my family's house from Gordon Creek.








Here is another good source of info; the local cable company/news channel http://etv10news.com/ 
Fortunately 38% contained and removed the evacuation order for Scofield.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update Huge. Looks like the fire is now 47% contained, still a ways to go but there gettin somewhere! Praying everyone stays safe.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A strange thing about fires is that you really don't know what is burnt until you get into the area and see what burnt and what is left. There still could be hope for the cabins. 

The firestorm that went through the west side of Colorado Springs is a good example. In some neighborhoods all the homes were burnt to the foundations while others were unharmed for no apparent reason while all their neighbors homes were burnt to the foundations. Fire is a fickle thing.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

60% contained now.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

Hopeful news! trees around the cabin were burnt but no CONFRIMED structures have been burnt! crossing my fingers!!!


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Now up to 76% contained.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Looks like SR31 is going to be open today at noon. There are some new pictures on that link that i posted of the mudslides. It made quiet a mess.


----------



## Iron Bear (Nov 19, 2008)

http://www.inciweb.org/state/46/


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

97% contained.


----------



## Markthehunter88 (Nov 5, 2010)

We were allowed to go up....sad sight to see...UMM took this photo


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! That really sucks man.


----------



## MuleyCrazy (Jun 6, 2010)

Sorry to see that Mark, that's crazy you guys were the only cabin hit. Hopefully you can rebuild.


----------

